# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اغنية سنوات الضياع بالعربي

## khaled aljonidee

كلنا بنعرف مسلسل سنوات الضياع و منعرف الأغنية 

و اليوم انا جبتلكوا الأغنية بالعربي ( بالعراقي )

و هي اسم الموقع 

و بتمنى منكوا تنزلوها

http://www.4shared.com/file/47625428...2/___.html?s=1

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله منزلها من زمان اغنية حلوة ةكمان عندي بصوت هادي اسود الي بده اياها عندي 
يسلموا خالد

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

بالنسبة للاغنية فانا بتوقع انه المعظم بحبها لانها بتضرب على الوتر الحساس في القلب وشكرا على الموقع وكتير حلوه 
مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عندي

مشكوور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً على ردودكو

جميعاً 

و بتمنى لو واحد من الأعضاء يحطها في المنتدى ( في الموضوع )

----------


## العالي عالي

تم التحميل

مشكور

----------


## khaled aljonidee

وهي الأغنية فيديو كليب بالتركي

و مترجمة للعربي

http://www.4shared.com/file/47960744...nline.html?s=1

عن جد بتجنن

----------


## ساره

شكرا الك موضوع رائع ..واغنيه حلوه كتيرررررررررررر واغنيه شادي اسود حلوه كمان

----------


## N_tarawneh

سمعتها ...

بس مش حلوة ...

لو خلوها على كلماتها ولحنها التركي بكون أفضل ...

في الحقيقة شوهوها ...

----------


## روان

اغنيه حلوه خصوصا لما تحضرها في المسلسل شكرا

----------

